# Sooner



## jrock (Dec 30, 2007)

Any word on the Derby or Open?


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

All I know is that Mark Edwards took 1st with Bobby Farmers dog Arrow! Way to go Arrow!!!!!! 

Bobby I told you I was going to steal him 

Congrats!!!! How many points now??

BTW I do not know any other placements....

Lainee, Flash and Bullet


----------



## TMURRAY (Feb 17, 2005)

FOM said:


> All I know is that Mark Edwards took 1st with Bobby Farmers dog Arrow! Way to go Arrow!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Congrats!!!! How many points now??
> ...


Way To Go Arrow and Mark!!!!!! CONGRATS Bobby!!!! Lainee that should be about 31 points for Arrow!

Troy


----------



## jrock (Dec 30, 2007)

Does anyone know any of the other Derby placements? Has anyown heard what is set up for the Open?
Jon


----------



## Patrick Johndrow (Jan 19, 2003)

Paul Rainbolt got 4th in the derby with Allie


----------



## Vic Batton (Dec 15, 2008)

Derby Results: No JAMS. Only 5 dogs completed the 3rd series. Congrats to Mark and Arrow on their win.

1-#7
2-#4
3-#6
4-#12
RJ-#3


----------



## Paul Rainbolt (Sep 8, 2003)

A very generous 27 back to the land bind in the open.


----------



## Bayou Magic (Feb 7, 2004)

Anybody get call backs for the Open?

Thanks,
fp


----------



## MikeBoley (Dec 26, 2003)

27 back to land blind. Many handles called back. Dont have numbers sorry.

Congrads to Mark, Bobby and Arrow. Hurry up and age out.
Congrads to Dan and Bullet.


----------



## Bayou Magic (Feb 7, 2004)

MikeBoley said:


> 27 back to land blind. Many handles called back. Dont have numbers sorry.
> 
> Congrads to Mark, Bobby and Arrow. Hurry up and age out.
> Congrads to Dan and Bullet.


Thanks. Rotation for land blind is 11 (ME!) if we're back, right?

fp


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

All dogs back to waterblind....


----------



## Bud Bass (Dec 22, 2007)

Is there anything to report yet on the Q? We have several Alaska dogs running. Bud


----------



## Patrick Johndrow (Jan 19, 2003)

akblackdawg said:


> Is there anything to report yet on the Q? We have several Alaska dogs running. Bud


Hope they have been down here for a few weeks....82 degrees and muggy today.


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

21 dogs back to the water marks in the open....


----------



## Mike W. (Apr 22, 2008)

#'s anyone?


----------



## MardiGras (Feb 9, 2004)

Congrats to Mike & Rainey on your Qual 2nd!! And Chili's RJ in the Qual!!!


----------



## Bud Bass (Dec 22, 2007)

Can anybody tell me how dogs 6,10 & 16 did in the Q and how 9,27, & 47 did in the open. Thanks in advance...Bud

Hope our Alaska dogs can handle the heat!!


----------



## hibanks (Apr 24, 2005)

Congrats to Bobby Farmer, Mark Edwards and Arrow


----------



## hibanks (Apr 24, 2005)

Congrats to Mike Boley and Rainey and Chili. That great to do well with both.


----------



## Aaron Homburg (Sep 23, 2005)

Patrick Johndrow said:


> Paul Rainbolt got 4th in the derby with Allie


*Way to go Paul!

Aaron*


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Congrats to Mike Boley - not too bad of a weekend, especially with a young Derby dog who is finishing consistantly in both the Derby and Qual! 

Hope to see you in July....

FOM


----------



## TMURRAY (Feb 17, 2005)

Congrats to Mike, Rainey and Chili!! also to Dan and Bullet 

Troy


----------



## Mike W. (Apr 22, 2008)

Any final results on AM, Open or Qual?


----------



## Bud Bass (Dec 22, 2007)

Doesn't seem to be anybody in soonerville that is interested in or able to provide solid numbers for any of the events. I kinda expected somebody to take a moment on my inquiry from above, EE will have it in a couple days for me. Bud


----------



## Mike W. (Apr 22, 2008)

Just talked to someone who was there...no results on qual or am


*Open*

1) #51 Pogo/Russell
2) #29 Ladd/Panici
3) #36 Boone/Schrader
4) #46 Rudy/Beardon
RJ #52 Danny/Schrader

apparently there were 8 JAM's but don't know who they were.


----------



## HiRollerlabs (Jun 11, 2004)

Congratulations to Aero Furin and Dave for the Am WIN!! Way to go. Guess you don't have to give Aero to Corky now ;-).

Congrats to Paul and Ladd!

Congrats to Mike and his Q dogs with 2nd and RJam!

Congrats to Lainee to get an Open finish on a young dog!


----------



## Chris S. (Dec 15, 2004)

Congratulations to Martha Russell and her dogs this weekend.
She placed 3rd in the derby with Bruno.
And Pogo did double duty placing 4th in the Am and 1st in the open.
Good Work!


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

> apparently there were 8 JAM's but don't know who they were.


Butthead and Mark were one of those JAMS.


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

FOM said:


> Butthead and Mark were one of those JAMS.


Yay Butthead and Mark!!!

Nice to finish Lainee.

Hey Lainee, if Mark FC's him before you AFC him, do you owe Mark a steak dinner or something?


----------



## bfarmer (Aug 6, 2006)

Congrats to Mike Boley on the Qual 2nd and Debry finish! Keep it up!


----------



## bfarmer (Aug 6, 2006)

Congrats Lainee on the Open finish! Running very consistent week after week!


----------



## Paul Rainbolt (Sep 8, 2003)

A BIG congratulations to Dale Sweeney on the Qualififying Win with his Derby pup Pumpkins Caprock (Cap)Owner trained and handled.


----------



## Tom Watson (Nov 29, 2005)

Can someone on the Field Trial Committee post the full results on EE?


----------



## MKaty Gutermuth (Aug 17, 2004)

Congratulations to Martha Russell that is wonderful and to Lainee I am sooo happy for you! Katie


----------



## MikeBoley (Dec 26, 2003)

Congrads to Martha and pogo. I saw pogo run the watermarks and it was a very nice job on a big quad.
Congrads to Dale Sweeny and Cappy for the Q win. 

Thanks to Sooner for a smooth trial and great grounds. Could we have hooter girls next yeat to check us for ticks?


----------



## DEN/TRU/CRU (May 29, 2007)

*Congratulations to Aero, David, Ladd and Paul. Tamarack's looking good!! Aeros 3rd win this winter trip with Corky, Dave and his other brother Dave!! *


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Great job Pogo. Way to go lil girl.


----------



## SteelGirl_1187 (Sep 28, 2005)

Big congrats to Mike, Rainey and Chili, and way to go Mark and Bobby on Arrow's 1st!

When do you get down here with the Butlett, Lainee??


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

HiRollerlabs said:


> Congratulations to Aero Furin and Dave for the Am WIN!! Way to go. Guess you don't have to give Aero to Corky now ;-).
> 
> Congrats to Paul and Ladd!
> 
> ...


Ditto!!! Go gettum Mike and good for you Lainee...

Congrats to Martha and Pogo... What a neat dog... You two are on a roll!!!

Angie


----------

